# Road to the SuperBowl is thru NE



## MisterMike (Jan 9, 2004)

Go Pats!!!

artyon:


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 9, 2004)

There is very little in this world that would get me to Gillette Stadium tomorrow evening. It's going to be COLD with a capital K. Maybe, just Maybe, if Al Gore was quarterbacking for the Titans. He did invent quarterbacking, yes?

Now that might seem like I know what I am talking about .... but honestly, I don't have a clue. I just spent too much time in the car today. It is the Titans in Foxboro tomorrow night, right?  
Anyhow, I'll be home, tying flies. --- Mike


----------



## TonyM. (Jan 11, 2004)

Yes, quarterbacking and the internet were all mentioned in lovestory.
Go Pats!


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 11, 2004)

It's mob controlled.


----------



## Mace (Jan 13, 2004)

One of my good friends was at the Pats game this past Sat. night and told me that you wouldn't believe it unless you were there. Took an hour for his beard to unthaw! 
Bring on the Colts!!!!!
Sean


----------



## MisterMike (Jan 13, 2004)

I heard the beer was served up as slush :erg:


----------



## Mace (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL, I went to the Miami game when we had the 2 feet of snow. Not only did the beer come in slurpie form, but every seat came with its own snow bank to keep it that way. It was awesome.
Sean


----------



## MisterMike (Jan 19, 2004)

Heh..that game was awesome. I loved it when the fans would throw the snow. Looked great from my 57" Hitachi 

As for the Colts game, I never had a doubt. They're goin' all the way


----------



## Mace (Jan 20, 2004)

I'll definitely be able to handle two super bowl wins in 3 years. Time to find a big screen for the 1st! Go Pats!
Sean


----------

